# 2 dimensionale Maps



## mKz (24. Apr 2009)

Guten Morgen erstmal 

Wir sollen mit Maps arbeiten (was an sich ja kein Problem wäre), aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie 2 dimensionale Maps aussehen sollen. Bei Arrays ist es mir ja geläufig, aber bei Maps?!
Unsere Aufgabe ist sozusagen eine Tabelle mit String-Maps(Zeilen- und Spaltenschlüssel) zu erstellen, in der anschließend ein double-Wert stehen soll.
Ich komme einfach nicht weiter und hab selbst mit google keine Hilfe gefunden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Noctarius (24. Apr 2009)

Map<String, Map<String, Double>>

ob das schön ist sei dahingestellt, aber ab und an braucht man sowas schon  Ansonsten nen hashCode aus Columnkey+Rowkey berechnen und als Index in der Map nehmen


----------



## mKz (24. Apr 2009)

Ah danke schön 
Man, unglaublich, ich dachte nicht das die Lösung wirklich so banal wäre -.-
Mit hashCodes hatte ich leider noch nichts am Hut, aber ich werde es mri heute mal anschauen.
Nochmals vielen dank


----------



## Noctarius (24. Apr 2009)

Bei weiteren Fragen, scheu dich nicht die Anderen zu fragen *hrhr* *Arbeit abschiebt*


----------



## Marco13 (25. Apr 2009)

_...Map<String, Map<String, Double>> _

Und bei einer 8-dimensionalen Map schreibst du dann

Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Map<String, Double>>>>>>>> ?! :autsch:

Eleganter wäre es, sich dafür eine "Tupel"-Klasse zu schreiben...


----------



## Noctarius (25. Apr 2009)

> ob das schön ist sei dahingestellt



sag ich ja xD


----------



## mKz (27. Apr 2009)

Edit: ich bin nur zu dumm zum lesen :O sorry


----------

